# cd soundtrack help



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone have the cd and know what track is in this video? It gives the link to the cd only place I can find it was on amazon but they wont accept paypal and thats the only form of payment I use. Here is the video







If anyone has the cd and can burn me a copy that would be great.
PS I know that soundtrack can be heard on that rosemary Halloween prop I dont have her though.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here you go ... linky ... I think track #2 is what you are looking for.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Found a site with a full length preview of tracks & I just finished listening to them all. With the exception of the first track mostly instrumental, the rest of the tracks are pretty darn good - not too cheesy of a mix , pretty well done IMO ! Definitely worth adding this CD to your haunt collection & playing Halloween nite !!

Halloween Horror Scary sounds & Music - http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Halloween+Horror+Scary+Sounds+And+Music/3258269


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Here you go ... linky ... I think track #2 is what you are looking for.


It didnt sent me to the cd or track just a webpage?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Found a site with a full length preview of tracks & I just finished listening to them all. With the exception of the first track mostly instrumental, the rest of the tracks are pretty darn good - not a cheesy mix , very well done IMO ! Definitely worth adding this CD to your haunt collection & playing Halloween nite !!
> 
> Halloween Horror Scary sounds & Music -


I downloaded this album from E-music several years ago. I agree..it's a pretty good album. I like track 1 (Scary Music) for my playlist when I'm working on props, and I particularly like track 8 (Dungeon Dripping); it's one of the best creepy ambient background soundtracks out there.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

slash said:


> It didnt sent me to the cd or track just a webpage?


When you click on link, center-ish of page you'll see a blue box with a green area at the bottom & name of file - press green "button" & it will become a download of it for you as a zip file......just save to your pc & "unzip".


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

slash said:


> Does anyone have the cd and know what track is in this video? It gives the link to the cd only place I can find it was on amazon but they wont accept paypal and thats the only form of payment I use.


I have similar payment issues, which I get around by purchasing Amazon giftcard(s) from local stores and using them to pay for goods on Amazon.


----------

